# OC Networking Router issues.



## KitsuneKit (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sure we have all had these issues with Open Canvas, but I'm looking for some solutions.

I have a computer that is connected to the internet via wireless router.  Trying to do anything networking with OC will provide me with a nice "???????: 10060 Error" message when I try to connect as a client to someone.  I can set up a server, but then the other guy can't access the session with the same "10060 Error."  From what I understand about OC it has to do with our routers.

I can't connect to the internet without using my wireless router, so therefore I must do OC through the router.

Anyone have any solutions as to how to do networking with Open Canvas when using a router?


----------



## Katastrofeas (Feb 20, 2009)

I had the same problem.  You need to use Hamachi.


----------



## Anuvia (Feb 26, 2009)

https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/vpn.asp?lang=en

Always fixes the problem. One thing you need to know is that all parties involved in an OC session NEED to have Hamachi and be connected to your hamachi room.


----------

